

B.C. doctor says perfect vision possible with Bionic Lens - rfreytag
http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/b-c-doctor-says-perfect-vision-possible-with-bionic-lens-1.2378961

======
ScottBurson
I've been hoping somebody would do this. Presbyopia is a drag. Here's hoping
it works!

